# Sweden Allsvenskan 28-29 October



## A_Skywalker (Oct 28, 2008)

GAIS v Helsingborg

28/10/2008 18:00 GMT
  2.55 3.35 2.55 All Bets (23) 
Elfsborg v Djurgaarden

29/10/2008 18:00 GMT
  1.571 3.60 5.90 All Bets (23) 
Hammarby v Halmstad

29/10/2008 18:00 GMT
  2.20 3.30 3.083 All Bets (23) 
Kalmar FF v Gefle

29/10/2008 18:00 GMT
  1.35 4.50 8.50 All Bets (23) 
Trelleborg v IFK Gothenburg

29/10/2008 18:00 GMT
  3.60 3.40 1.95 All Bets (23)


----------

